# Hiawatha Cadet Flite



## rainstlin (Jul 20, 2010)

Just found this and thought it was cool. It's the first convertible I've ever seen. If anyone knows how old it is I'd appreciate the help.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 20, 2010)

Hiawatha Gambles, built by Murray. What is the serial number?


----------



## rainstlin (Jul 21, 2010)

serial number is 552x30 655102


----------



## rainstlin (Jul 21, 2010)

Here are some lightly cleaned up pictures. I have no plans of further restoration, mostly because I like it like this.


----------

